# Awakening



## The Barbarian (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## ACS64 (Nov 27, 2018)

I like the colors and the composition (and the concept of the sculpture) but something was troubling me.  When I looked at it full screen in my editor it appears as if there is an image registration issue particularly with the right arm/hand and the right foot.  It could just a processing or resizing artifact but I does bother me.
A. C.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 27, 2018)

Strange looking image....


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 27, 2018)

The head is slightly longer than a human body.  It's very large.   I was there at the end of the day, and tried to get the fading light in the texture of the sculpture.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 28, 2018)

What a cool looking image, I like it.


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 19, 2018)

I like the entire photo, think it is pretty and has an almost mystical feeling.


----------

